# SMOK VCT Pro



## Derick (9/4/15)

Obviously also jumping on the subtank bandwagon, but could be worth a gander

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (9/4/15)

I have the gct with ni200 coils as well as the diy coil kit and a vct x2 coil.... and the flavour is great. Like better than the atlantis. It seems better airflow as well. I really do like the coils. Full organic cotton. And the diy kit is probably the easiest to build with. Really a product to consider!!!







Plus is a real nice box for the price as well ... ignore the temp function and it is a great 80w mod.






Gct tank is a bit garish, but she works much better than expected! As I said it's a great flavour maker. 

For the love of the vape... from the mobile...on tspatalk...yes spelling mistakes and weird sentsncrs are expected

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (9/4/15)

HPBotha said:


> I have the gct with ni200 coils as well as the diy coil kit and a vct x2 coil.... and the flavour is great. Like better than the atlantis. It seems better airflow as well. I really do like the coils. Full organic cotton. And the diy kit is probably the easiest to build with. Really a product to consider!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've looked at the GCT and also wondered about it, good to hear someone out there has tried it and that it is good


----------



## Silver (9/4/15)

Lovely photos @HPBotha


----------



## HealthCabin (9/4/15)

Yesterday, our company got 2 samples of VCT Pro, I opened one and used it. Honestly, I did not like it. The vapor is not good, and it leaked badly, that killed my interests.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## HPBotha (9/4/15)

Been using the gct for the last two weeks, no issues. Friend is on the diy vct x2 setup, also two weeks without a single leak or dry hit. Might be the gct did some fundamental updates to the design. Also got the rsbt 2 in at the same time... not cloud chasing.... easy deck to build on and has atlantis style draw for both rsbt 2 and gct 










Either way for the price they are performing better than expected.

For the love of the vape... from the mobile...on tspatalk...yes spelling mistakes and weird sentsncrs are expected


----------

